# Patrick Swayze died...



## CryoScales (Sep 14, 2009)

The famous actor from the 1980s died due to his cancer today. I have to say I really enjoyed his movies. Like Ghost and Roadhouse.

It's a giant shame the guy's dead.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 14, 2009)

Delicious pancreatic cancer claimed his life. Yet another famous person dying this year. It makes me happy.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

Really? I only saw red dawn last week. How old was he?


----------



## pheonix (Sep 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Really? I only saw red dawn last week. How old was he?



57


----------



## Dass (Sep 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Really? I only saw red dawn last week. How old was he?



57

edit: damn!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 14, 2009)

That really sucks... Not to mention he looks like Morten Harket, whom I would hate to see die.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 14, 2009)

Dass said:


> 57
> 
> edit: damn!



PWNED!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 14, 2009)

well, im going to miss him, great actor, and will now join many other greats who have passed, we will always have his movies and memories.


----------



## glamriot (Sep 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Delicious pancreatic cancer claimed his life. Yet another famous person dying this year. It makes me happy.



wait, what?

people dying makes you happy?


----------



## Morroke (Sep 14, 2009)

57 is my lucky number!

Tomorrow will be a good day...


----------



## Corto (Sep 14, 2009)

Rest in peace, you dirty dancer. Hope you're killin' commies in a better place now.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

amen!


----------



## Lobar (Sep 14, 2009)

Bouncers everywhere beat off to Roadhouse tonight in rememberance.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 14, 2009)

glamriot said:


> wait, what?
> 
> people dying makes you happy?



Certain people yes.


----------



## Corto (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah because Swayze did so many bad things in his life. Like the time he started the holocaust and then raped a puppy.


Stop being such a douche, the poor fella suffered through cancer for years and now this. Considering the amount of russkie ass he kicked in Red Dawn, he should be a motherfucking national hero.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

So many important people have died with last six months... It's getting really depressing.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> So many important people have died with last six months... It's getting really depressing.



yeah, i had a year like that in my family.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 14, 2009)

Corto said:


> Stop being such a douche, the poor fella suffered through cancer for years and now this. Considering the amount of russkie ass he kicked in Red Dawn, he should be a motherfucking national hero.



I always thought Swayze was a symbol of American patriotism. Along with Rocky beating up Drago.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, that was a good movie. though I found the part where they nuke the U.S and china implausible, since it takes awhile for a icbm to get to it's target (remember, youve got 30 minutes! ) and we'd be tracking them the whole time.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, i had a year like that in my family.



I'm sorry.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, i had a year like that in my family.



wow, that must have been tough.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 14, 2009)

Corto said:


> Yeah because Swayze did so many bad things in his life. Like the time he started the holocaust and then raped a puppy.
> 
> 
> Stop being such a douche, the poor fella suffered through cancer for years and now this. Considering the amount of russkie ass he kicked in Red Dawn, he should be a motherfucking national hero.



lol Don't worry, I hate everyone equally. It doesn't matter how they die they still blew ass cause they where humans. I can't wait till I die so someone can be like HA-HA and piss on my grave while drinking a 40.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol Don't worry, I hate everyone equally. It doesn't matter how they die they still blew ass cause they where humans. I can't wait till I die so someone can be like HA-HA and piss on my grave while drinking a 40.




Who stole your soul?


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol Don't worry, I hate everyone equally. It doesn't matter how they die they still blew ass cause they where humans. I can't wait till I die so someone can be like HA-HA and piss on my grave while drinking a 40.



You have a pessimistic view on the universe


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

Red Dawn is like the Rock Against Communism of movies.


Loud, stupid, and entertaining to no one but itself.


And the people who made it.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> And the people who made it.



And Corto


----------



## pheonix (Sep 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Who stole your soul?



Reality.



CryoScales said:


> You have a pessimistic view on the universe



Nah, I just don't take life too seriously. Death is part of life. If he was suffering he's happy to be dead now. I'm sure he enjoyed his life. Death should be celebrated, if you morn it's only for your own personal greed.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Nah, I just don't take life too seriously. Death is part of life. If he was suffering he's happy to be dead now. I'm sure he enjoyed his life. Death should be celebrated, if you morn it's only for your own personal greed.



Someone wants to die now? Swayze was a great actor who we are all saddened to die. He was only 57 and to many he was still very young. 

Also if you really want people to piss on your grave after you die you must not have liked it here that much


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol Don't worry, I hate everyone equally. It doesn't matter how they die they still blew ass cause they where humans. I can't wait till I die so someone can be like HA-HA and piss on my grave while drinking a 40.



wow... you sound like my mother...


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Reality.



Not surprised. -__-


----------



## pheonix (Sep 14, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Someone wants to die now? Swayze was a great actor who we are all saddened to die. He was only 57 and to many he was still very young.
> 
> Also if you really want people to piss on your grave after you die you must not have liked it here that much



It's not that I didn't like it here but I'd want someone I knew to be enjoying my death rather then being all boo-hoo cause they'll never see me again. Mourning is for greedy people who never want the people that make them happy to leave. 



Gonebatty said:


> wow... you sound like my mother...



lol omg really? XD


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> And Corto



And Corto.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> And Corto.




...And Wesker


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's not that I didn't like it here but I'd want someone I knew to be enjoying my death rather then being all boo-hoo cause they'll never see me again. Mourning is for greedy people who never want the people that make them happy to leave.



This post makes me lol.

Human companionship makes people happy. We have good memories of people when we are with them. The majority of people who die, usually don't want it and it comes unexpected. It is a tragedy for people when a loved one dies.

I hope Swayze's family is taking his death well.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's not that I didn't like it here but I'd want someone I knew to be enjoying my death rather then being all boo-hoo cause they'll never see me again. Mourning is for greedy people who never want the people that make them happy to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> lol omg really? XD



Yes! she literally goes out of her way to hate everyone. shes nice though...


----------



## pheonix (Sep 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> This post makes me lol.
> 
> Human companionship makes people happy. We have good memories of people when we are with them. The majority of people who die, usually don't want it and it comes unexpected. It is a tragedy for people when a loved one dies.
> 
> I hope Swayze's family is taking his death well.



Yes but instead of crying over it celebrate that there pain is over rather then just think about how you'll never get to see them again. The memories are good but that's not the only thing people are thinking about.



Gonebatty said:


> Yes! she literally goes out of her way to hate everyone. shes nice though...



I don't hate everyone, I'm a nice person. I just don't give compassion to the dead. They're dead, I envy them for meeting there eternal sleep before me.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I don't hate everyone, I'm a nice person. I just don't give compassion to the dead. They're dead, I envy them for meeting there eternal sleep before me.



So your not only a pessimist but a Nihilist. Verrry interesting

So if your father or newborn child dies your going to burst into your house while all your relatives are weeping, holding a keg saying "BOO YA. TIME TO CELIBRATE"


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Yes but instead of crying over it celebrate that there pain is over rather then just think about how you'll never get to see them again. The memories are good but that's not the only thing people are thinking about.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hate everyone, I'm a nice person. I just don't give compassion to the dead. They're dead, I envy them for meeting there eternal sleep before me.



 I meant the first part of your post sounds like something she'd say.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> So your not only a pessimist but a Nihilist. Verrry interesting
> 
> So if your father or newborn child dies your going to burst into your house while all your relatives are weeping, holding a keg saying "BOO YA. TIME TO CELIBRATE"



Well no cause then they'd look at me in disgust. I shall celebrate on my own time. I know how to act around people who aren't strong enough to shrug off death as if it where nothing.



Gonebatty said:


> I meant the first part of your post sounds like something she'd say.



Ah.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well no cause then they'd look at me in disgust



I wonder why...


----------



## Corto (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey, let's get back on topic. This thread is about Jed Eckert and the Wolverines, and not about mr. "I once picked up a Nietzche book" up there.


Load_Blown said:


> Red Dawn is like the Rock Against Communism of movies.
> 
> 
> Loud, stupid, and entertaining to no one but itself.
> ...




What.
WHAT.

What heresy is this? What are you, a fucking pinko? I should ban your ass right there. Your opinion on movies is invalid.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 15, 2009)

Corto said:


> What heresy is this? What are you, a fucking pinko? I should ban your ass right there. Your opinion on movies is invalid.



Agreed. Red Dawn was the greatest movie about Americans killing commies


----------



## Corto (Sep 15, 2009)

CryoScales, have you ever thought about applying for a position in the moderator team? You seem to posses every single requeriment.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, sorry, but I also found the anti-russian propaganda a little offensive. But I liked the fight scenes.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 15, 2009)

Corto said:


> CryoScales, have you ever thought about applying for a position in the moderator team? You seem to posses every single requeriment.



Kissing ass and being a pro at it? Yep yep


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Sep 15, 2009)

They're droppin' like flies.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 15, 2009)

Tatsuyoujo said:


> They're droppin' like flies.



Thats what happens when we take beloved celebrities for granted. They die to show us how we didn't appreciate them as much before


----------



## pheonix (Sep 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I wonder why...



Cause not everyone shares the same views as me. I like being able to deal with it the way I do, better then being sad for an undetermined amount of time.


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 15, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Cause not everyone shares the same views as me.



Yes not everyone shares the same Nihilistic philosophy of celebrating a person's death.

Right now I am rewatching Road House. It seems that much more exciting this time around (Probably because the last time I watched it was 2 years ago)


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe I'll go watch red dawn on VOD again.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 15, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Who stole your soul?



Now now no one stole his soul.  I'm sure he sold it.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 15, 2009)

*RIP Patrick Swazye*

Patrick Swazye lost his battle with pancreatic cancer on Monday, September 14th.   He was 57 years old.

I'll miss you, man.  Rest in peace.

Obit


(just realized there's another thread to him on The Tube.  If the mods want to delete this thread that's fine with me - CAT )


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 15, 2009)

I just found out now.   I'm going to miss him. *sniff*


----------



## Dementiality (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: RIP Patrick Swazye*

I'm glad for him, that it's finally over with.  Poor guy...


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: RIP Patrick Swazye*



Dementiality said:


> I'm glad for him, that it's finally over with.  Poor guy...



That's how I felt with Farrah Fawcett.   Cancer is a horrible way to go.  I watched my grandfather slowly wither away with a brain tumour and it's almost a blessing when they pass.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 15, 2009)

Crazy for Swayze


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: RIP Patrick Swazye*



CAThulu said:


> (just realized there's another thread to him on The Tube.  If the mods want to delete this thread that's fine with me - CAT )



your wish is my command.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 15, 2009)

Corto said:


> What.
> WHAT.
> 
> What heresy is this? What are you, a fucking pinko? I should ban your ass right there. Your opinion on movies is invalid.



It's so brutish and _dumb_. I may be a psuedo-Marxist but I have no problem with anti-communists who want to debate or criticize INTELLIGENTLY. 

Unfortunately, 9 times out of 10 the discourse hardly gets raised beyond "Kill a commie for mommy, huhuhuhu".

Not that it really matters, the Soviet Union sucked after 1953.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 15, 2009)

Corto said:


> Hope you're killin' commies in a better place now.




Surprised it hasn't been already said, especially on a furry site but......

*WOLVERINES!*


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 15, 2009)

That is my absolute favorite movie, Red Dawn.

He will be missed.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 15, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> That is my absolute favorite movie, Red Dawn.
> 
> He will be missed.



Do you know they're remaking Red Dawn?  Apparently Jeffrey Dean Morgan (the Comedian from The Watchmen) is supposed to be in it.




Irreverent said:


> *on deleting duplicate swazye thread* your wish is my command.


  Thanks, Irre*S*


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 15, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Do you know they're remaking Red Dawn?


Seriously? I'm kind of afraid to see how it would turn out...


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 15, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Seriously? I'm kind of afraid to see how it would turn out...



Depends on how they do it.  It's always a toss up when it comes to these remakes.  As long as Michael Bay doesn't get anywhere near the film it stands a chance of not being retarded.

Anyway, here's the info *S*  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1234719/


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 15, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Surprised it hasn't been already said, especially on a furry site but......
> 
> *WOLVERINES!*



Whoot! Go team!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 15, 2009)

Red Dawn was great imo.  And I'll miss Mr. Swayze.  -salutes-


----------



## Remy (Sep 15, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Patrick. You will be missed, Growing up Dirty Dancing was one of my favorite movies.

"Nobody puts Baby in a corner!"


----------



## CBtheLombax (Sep 15, 2009)

Dang it's realy ah shame he died. I enjoyed his films.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 16, 2009)

It was his way, or the highway.

RIP


----------



## Lazydabear (Sep 16, 2009)

I will miss him poor Patrick.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpmILPAcRQo


----------



## Cravic (Sep 17, 2009)

RIP Patrick Swayze (Offers a knights salute with a sword) may the afterlife bring you peace, and may your family mourn your death as well as celebrate your life.


Why remake Red Dawn? i liked it, an 80's action movie that dealt with the possibility of America being invaded. Others may not like it, and i can respect that, but hollywood needs to stop remaking shit and be original.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 17, 2009)

Lol, I was reading a month or so article about 'Swayze being lively as ever' and about rumors of him dying.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 17, 2009)

I predict another orgasm of celebrity deaths next month.


----------

